# My Rhom's Tank



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Not the greatest (its looked better) but its hanging in there. Ended up going with two bulbs of 6700K so the color is by no means great looking.

Fish loves it. I guess thats good.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

it looks good


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I like it also.


----------



## lifeguarden (Jun 21, 2008)

x2


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

nice, that's a massive PH


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Love it, very natural looking.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks guys. 
I actually feel pretty bad. With the new baby in the house my water change frequency has gone way down to about once every 2 to 3 weeks. For years I've been obsessed with doing these at least weekly (if not even twice weekly). I shouldn't let that bother me because I know this could be alot worse. 
Overall the layout isn't bad...however the plants were just basically placed in there without any real attention to scaping. I've always meant to get in there and move stuff around to get a better layout going but its hard now.

The only thing I've really got going well for the time being is his diet....


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Can't see your rhom too clearly but your set is sweet indeed.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i like it


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Ja said:


> Can't see your rhom too clearly but your set is sweet indeed.


there you go Ja'eh


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

loogs good.

Thanks for shairin


----------

